# Replacement for Ferno 28 cot



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a cot that can replace ferno's 28 cot, meaning - 

A cot that can be used for a lying patient, and can also be folded to a chair.

Thanks !


----------



## medicdan (Mar 21, 2012)

I love MDA's Ferno 28s! Ferno has released a new version, the 28Z (see http://www.fernoems.com/product_detail.aspx?prodID=F0DAA001-2339-44C3-9D0B-56ACFE8A69D0) 

Are you looking to replace the existing stretchers?


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 21, 2012)

Excet same funtcions, different manufactorer


----------



## medicdan (Mar 21, 2012)

No mainstream manufacturer makes a similar stretcher-- capable of transforming to a chair... so either consider a different form of stretcher, or, frankly stick to Ferno. 

אף אחד אחר לא עושה אלונקה שגם יכול להיות גם כיסא


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 21, 2012)

And what do you think about Stryker power pro TL ? 

It doens't fit into a chair, but do fold a little bit. Do you know if it's significantly more expensive then Ferno's 28 ?


----------



## medicdan (Mar 21, 2012)

The difference in weight is ~90 lbs (40kg) for the Ferno 28 (and likely less weight for your current older 28s), compared to 150 lbs (68kg) for the Stryker PRO TL. 

Why not consider the Styker M1, which is closer to 32kg (70lbs)? This has the same insertion style as the current Ferno 28s.

http://ems.stryker.com/products/ambulance-cots/m-1-roll-in-system


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 21, 2012)

But what about the minimum length  ? i didn't understand if it's fold to a smaller size


----------



## medicdan (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand what you're asking... Are you wondering about the length of the cot-- and whether it will fit in the ambulance? Do you want to ask in Hebrew via PM(I read and speak a lot better than I type)? Are you wondering about the height of the stretcher outside of the truck?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

He may be concerned that the cot can't be folded to be short enough to fit in the back of one of the smaller vehicles used by some international services. They use some very small vehicles in some places compared to what we have here in the states.


----------



## 94H (Mar 21, 2012)

They use vans in Israel, and are now moving to conversion vans (the ones with the extra head room). 

I saw the Ferno 28 in action in Israel, looks like it makes the pt alot more comfortable since they can sit up normally

Here is a picture of the ambulances
http://viciousbabushka.typepad.com/.a/6a010536b72a74970b011570768ea0970b-800wi


----------



## medicdan (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually, the BLS-equivilant ambulances (Lavan) are in the vehicles you pictured-- mainly Chevy van chaises, without a modification for headroom. The ALS-equivillent (Natan/Atan) are generally modified with extended headroom, and as far as I know, there are no plans to change this basic model. Both the Ferno 28 and Stryker M1 fits in both vehicles without difficulty.

I have pictures of the interiors and exteriors of both if you're interested, just PM me...


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 25, 2012)

As mentioned, the problem is that all the other cots that i found arn't being folded.
I'm looking for a cot that can be folded, even not for it's entire length.
The problem in Israel that sometimes paramedics carry patient in narrow elevators, which means that they need a cot that can be folded to a chair, or something similar to a chair. And not Ferno's.

F.Y.I - For a long time now, we have in Israel raisd roof ambulance, a.k.a -  Type 2.

http://www.google.co.il/imgres?imgu...-BuT4zjBeSr0QX74ICOAg&ved=0CFEQ9QEwBA&dur=232


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's the Spec-Sheet for the stryker X-Frame: http://www.stryker.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/web_assest/005488.pdf

With the back up and the back bars folded down, it reduces from 80inches to 62 inches.


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your assistance !


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2012)

Yoav_H said:


> Thank you all for your assistance !



Is this what you were looking for? If not, I can go deeper.


----------



## Johnnycage17 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure, i'll check it. 

I have 2 problems - 
1. The lenght of the cot.
2. The height - i need a minimum height of 35'.

For #2, i think its a solution, but i need to check regarding the max lenght.


----------

